# Buy a plot of land in Spain for 600 euros!?



## montgo

My daughter, jackie, is currently working on ITVs Tonight programme, who are going to be filming throughout Spain next week. They are investigating whether now is the right time to buy in Spain. They're following the story of a village that has an auction selling plots of land for as little as €600 for a 60 m² plot. Tonight want to take a potential British buyer out there to see whether this is a golden opportunity or not. They also interested in people already in Spain considering buying such a plot./SNIP/


----------



## rewdan

I always seem to miss out on bargains like this, I must be stupid!


----------



## jojo

The question I'd ask is are you allowed to build on said land, what about accessibility, utility connection, permits etc??? 

Jo xxx


----------



## montgo

*More info on the 600 euro plots*

This is from Jackie:

"Yes, they want people to build a house and live there or use it as a frequent holiday home. It's in Olmeda de la Cuesta, a village near Cuenca. in Castilla La Mancha. The mayor is organising the auction because there 
are too few residents left. Its officially Spains oldest town (demographically) and they want to repopulate the village,
The plots start at 600 euros for 60 m². The auction is postal and the opening of bids i is taking place in October or late September. The buyer has to build a house/or be part way within 2.5 years. Ideally the village are aiming to attract individuals with families who will there, who already have work, self-employed or with digital businesses, for example. During the 
winter there are only 15 residents, and most are over 60 -- so the mayor 
says that there are plenty of would-be babysitters for any families thinking 
of relocating!

Here is a website for the village, but not sure if I allowed to post it. If not, it is olmeda delacuesta followed by dot com.
Olmeda de la Cuesta - Pgina Web oficial del ayuntamiento de Olmeda de la Cuesta (Cuenca)

The village haven't managed to market the auction to EU citizens because they don't 
speak enough English to do so. The town hall consists of only the mayor! 
When we contacted them in Spanish, they were very pleased to hear from us 
and a very keen to attract that market. Outside Spain, many of their enquiries have been from people in South America. Its been featured on Spanish and Chinese TV. 
They first announced the plots in 2011 -- and there was an article 
on the Costa Del Sol news then -- but it is only now that they are doing the 
auction. The bidding period started on the 19th August. There was an article 
in The Times recently -- which isn't available online, but I can forward it 
to you as an attachment.

The bids are made by post. People are welcome to view the plots -- we would 
really like to film some British people viewing them next week.
/SNIP/


----------



## rewdan

would it be in anyway possible on your program to outline the Capital Gains Tax liabilities that people will suffer when they sell the family pile in the Uk and relocate to Spain. This is a very important consideration that many Uk citizens are unaware of and the potential downside to most would be devastating. The more this issue raised, the more likely it is that people will be protected.
Hope you can do something


----------



## montgo

Hello,
Do you mean the Capital Gains Tax payable in Spain, if the Brit has become a resident here? Yes, we are looking at the effects of the Asset Declaration Law on UK residents in Spain, which has led some to be liable for this. Please contact me on [email protected]
Jackie


----------

